# 2 English girls moving to Dubai - best place to live aaahhhhh HELP



## fashionexpat

Hi,

Me an my friend have both been offered a job out in dubai and will be moving in the next 6 weeks or so, can anyone recommend where would be best for us to live, we have heard that the marina is a good place but we wanted to ask if anyone else had any other thoughts, we would like a nice place 2 bed but not massivly expensive or flash.

also a few other things....

is it best to rent a car or buy once your there?
is it best to open a bank account over here with HSBC or wait until you get over there?
can you get sky televishion or some sort of package so we can watch soaps

i have loads of other questions but if i carry on ill have enough to fill a book.....

PLease help xx


----------



## wandabug

Marina is popular with singles and close to the beach, or Downtown Burj Kahalifa where there are plenty of bars and clubs.
Open a bank account when you get here - it is quick and easy.
Rent a car till you get your res visa then buy.
You can get all the UK soaps with DU package (unfortunately)- they are a week or 2 behind.


----------



## wandabug

where will you be working?


----------



## fashionexpat

we are working for a fashion company out there, when i look on the map the office is close to the marina, iv been researching for over 2 weeks on all kinds but still feel like there is loads i dont know 

So we have accomadation for a month then we are on our own, im hoping we can arrange an apartment just before, opening an account when we get there sounds easy, and renting a car should be ok...how long have u been out there?

we are both late 20's so hoping we will meet lots of people out there, is there any advice you can give us or anything you think will be useful?

Thanks xx


----------



## Bliksem

fashionexpat said:


> we are working for a fashion company out there, when i look on the map the office is close to the marina, iv been researching for over 2 weeks on all kinds but still feel like there is loads i dont know
> 
> So we have accomadation for a month then we are on our own, im hoping we can arrange an apartment just before, opening an account when we get there sounds easy, and renting a car should be ok...how long have u been out there?
> 
> we are both late 20's so hoping we will meet lots of people out there, is there any advice you can give us or anything you think will be useful?
> 
> Thanks xx


What is your housing budget? You have to get your residence visa before opening a bank account. The agents are pretty useless IMHO so best you start looking on the property websites. 

Oh and you WILL meet loads of people.


----------



## Mr Rossi

JLT, The Greens, Tecom - nearby The Marina but cheaper overall and without the traffic hassles.


----------



## wandabug

You do not need to have a res visa to open a bank account. EmiratesNBD Bank have a branch at Marina Mall - you will need to show your passport and you can open a basic acc (with debit card) immediately. They will ask for a PO Box number - you can use your employers. As soon as you get your residency visa you can upgrade the account for a cheque book. Res visa will take 1-2 weeks depending on the efficiency of your employer, and it will then take up to 10 days to get a cheque book. You will need a cheque book to pay your post dated cheques when you find an apartment. Check out Jumerah Lake Towers as you will get more for your money than The Marina. The JLT Towers next to the 2 Metro stations are good as you can use the Metro footbridges to walk over to The Marina. Is your office close to a Metro station? If so you could manage without a car. Taxis are very cheap here.


----------



## Lita_Rulez

fashionexpat said:


> 2 English girls moving to Dubai - best place to live aaahhhhh HELP


Is it so wrong that the first answer that popped into my mind was:








My place, obviously.






fashionexpat said:


> Hi,
> is it best to rent a car or buy once your there?


It depends how long you intend to stay. For a year, there is no point in going through all the hassle of buying a car and then selling it in 10 months.
If you are here for long, I'd still recommend renting one for a couple of month so you can get a real feel for what driving is like around here. You may very well change your initial intuition for a very different car.



fashionexpat said:


> is it best to open a bank account over here with HSBC or wait until you get over there?


It is best to wait until you get here and choose any bank but HSBC.
Worst bank ever in Dubai (and remember, I am french, I have dealt with some very bad banks...)




fashionexpat said:


> i have loads of other questions but if i carry on ill have enough to fill a book.....


Good, when you get here, we can partner up, work through the whole list, and publish a book that answers all those questions for the next people to come around. I'm sure there is money to be made :eyebrows:




fashionexpat said:


> xx


Love you to sweety http://lobo.marunga.free.fr/MINI-ICONES/TEX_AVERY/****is01.gif


----------



## gemsy62

Definitely go for the marina, I am here in a temporary place but hopefully I'll get a permanent house sorted here as I love the marina! 

I'm from blackpool, 28 and I've been here 2 months. You will be fine when you get here, most you can't sort until you get your visa. The most important thing is patience. You need a lot of that here.


----------



## INFAMOUS

Love to visit the Marina but would never live there.... Much prefer downtown Dubai, but that's me. Come, spend a month in your accommodation, visit the areas of choice, and make an informed decision...


----------



## INFAMOUS

Lita_Rulez said:


> Is it so wrong that the first answer that popped into my mind was:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My place, obviously.
> 
> 
> Good, when you get here, we can partner up, work through the whole list, and publish a book that answers all those questions for the next people to come around. I'm sure there is money to be made :eyebrows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love you to sweety http://lobo.marunga.free.fr/MINI-ICONES/TEX_AVERY/****is01.gif


Just a word of advice... if you are going to be a "cyber player" you may want to have a more "badazz" masculine type handle instead of something that looks like 14 year old girl named "Lisa" who thinks she "Rulez" wrote.

Second, your Avatar is of one of the creepiest guys on a TV Series aside from Hannibal himself!! 

On a positive note, you had all the right lines in your quotes though! and frankly you beat me to them... :clap2:


----------



## bowsher260

Register with uknova to download all the uk soaps legally, its free and 100% legal unlike piratebay etc. they upload all the latest shows for expats to watch.


----------



## mahal29

*Info*

Hi,

If you try in IMPZ, Jebel Ali you can get one studio plat arround AED 20,000. advantage you will be able to pay monthly. If it is one payment even you can manage to reduce rent more
place having swimming pool, Gym, Sauna, Steam bath, BBQ area, Table tennis etc and all free
I am liwing in that are arround 4 years and it is ok
Disadvantage of that place is you must need your vehicle in order to save money. Taxis are available but will be expensive. nearest Metro station IBN Batuta mall

Regarding vehicle, you can buy second hand vehicle for less price or else after 3 salaries you can get new vehicle under bank loan.
just to give some idea Mitsubishi lancer if you go for car loan monthly payment will be arround 600 AED
Same car if you rent from Thrifty monthly arround 1575 AED under 1 to 2 year contract, you dont have to spend for insuarance or maintaince in this case
For TV, you can get package from Etisalat or Du depend on area that you will get house
Hope this will help you 

Thanks
Niranga


----------



## fashionexpat

Thank you so much for everyones replies, has help alot!!

Were really excited at the though of moving over, does anyone have any links to apartments that have been mentioned above? what is the marina? whats there, just buildings?? sorry if i sound dumb but we havent even been before so need help haha.

anyone have any good advice or things we should do before we come, are visas are being sorted out by out recruiter so just general things that might make our move run a little smoother?

xx


----------



## fashionexpat

gemsy62 said:


> Definitely go for the marina, I am here in a temporary place but hopefully I'll get a permanent house sorted here as I love the marina!
> 
> I'm from blackpool, 28 and I've been here 2 months. You will be fine when you get here, most you can't sort until you get your visa. The most important thing is patience. You need a lot of that here.


Ok an important question is, will my hairdryer and hair straigteners work out there or should i invest in a suitcase full of hats??? or a razor??xx


----------



## Dozza

fashionexpat said:


> Ok an important question is, will my hairdryer and hair straigteners work out there or should i invest in a suitcase full of hats??? or a razor??xx


Yes they will - 3 pin plugs are the same as the UK. 

From an accommodation stance, I would book a serviced apartment for the 1st Month. This then gives you time to visit all areas & decide where you want to live. There are many places in the Al Barsha area that sits you in the middle of most places.

- Marina is nice, but not my cup of tea....same goes for JBR
- The Palm is worth a look - I used to live in Marina Residence & thought it was nice
- JLT is opposite to the Marina & is cheaper option to the Marina

All in all - You need to look at what your budget is, this will then dictate which areas to look at.

If you are looking at staying long term, buying a car is the way forward.

The following link will assist you in buying most things, including renting an apartment, etc

Dubizzle.com in Dubai | The best place to Buy a Property, Sell a Car, Find a Job & Much More in Dubai


----------



## Blond

Hi ;-) i think the best place is JLT district) i live here and it's really cool. Come on )))))))))


----------



## Canuck_Sens

You are going to get some mixes answers depending on the experience of some expats.
_
is it best to rent a car or buy once your there?_

If you are going to stay more than a year then the idea of getting a car can be worked out. I know some people who prefer to rent rather than own which you can do too. Bear in mind though, if you rent, to have the insurance fully covered. If you decide to buy, grab a car with reputation that you can resell easily

_is it best to open a bank account over here with HSBC or wait until you get over there?_
I would pay a visit to HSBC branch or any other bank in the UK that operates both in UK and the UAE. You gotta think about the services that will satisfy your needs from both locations.

I have to disagree with Lita. All Banks have poor customer services across the board. I would rank them LAST to NONE. 

I have accounts with HSBC. I barely go to the branch as I can get everything sorted using internet banking. 

_can you get sky televishion or some sort of package so we can watch soaps_

cannot help you on that one, not into soaps at all


----------



## Canuck_Sens

Blond said:


> Hi ;-) i think the best place is JLT district) i live here and it's really cool. Come on )))))))))


 For places to live, well come first here and then do your "hunting"since you've got a month of covered expenses, you will soon realize where to live. Rent a car really, it will help you immensely. FAST UAE back a year ago had one of the best deals for car rentals.


----------



## nite

fashionexpat said:


> what is the marina? whats there, just buildings?? sorry if i sound dumb but we havent even been before so need help haha.


You can google Dubai Marina and get lots of information. It's an assortment of towers, some falling apart, some VERY well kept and manicured. Tons of expats live, work, dine, and party there. Some never leave the marina area for it's many conveniences and also due to the gridlock traffic that is sometimes an issue. You can walk over to Basrati beach or any of the beach cafe's or party, eat, jog, stroll, go for a dip in the gulf, or get some sun on the sand. There are fitness centers, supermarkets, some good food options, though a bit pricier than other spots around Dubai. You can go days only seeing euro expats except for the filipina girls they sometimes hook up with. You can consider this an plus or minus depending on your lifestyle and preference. Some people prefer to mix it up with other nationalities in downtown, Bur Dubai or Diera, and live outside the bubble that is the Marina. It's a work in progress and the real estate bubble left much unfinished as much of Dubai. The construction adds to the congestion, but overall a fine place to live whether a family or single.


----------



## cannygood

fashionexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me an my friend have both been offered a job out in dubai and will be moving in the next 6 weeks or so, can anyone recommend where would be best for us to live, we have heard that the marina is a good place but we wanted to ask if anyone else had any other thoughts, we would like a nice place 2 bed but not massivly expensive or flash.
> 
> also a few other things....
> 
> is it best to rent a car or buy once your there?
> is it best to open a bank account over here with HSBC or wait until you get over there?
> can you get sky televishion or some sort of package so we can watch soaps
> 
> i have loads of other questions but if i carry on ill have enough to fill a book.....
> 
> PLease help xx


Marina is cool, plenty restaurants bars etc close by. But try looking at JLT (Jumeirah Lakes Towers) for cheaper alternative.
Rent a car to begin with. Cheapest you will get is about 300 quid a month, but includes insurance etc. Will cost about 20 quid to fill the tank. Make sure to bring your licences, plastic and paper.
Open HSBC bank in UK first, then open one here. It makes transfering money back home much easier and cheaper. As you can pair the two accounts together.
I have DU package similar to SKY, you get Emmerdale Corrie and Eastenders, but they are all about 3 months behind, so you can take your time choosing your package.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Southak

As INFORMED says get yourself a base in a furnished rented place and then check out a few areas. Personally I live in the marina (not jbr) and I love it. Five minutes from the beach and all the cafes and restaurants around the marina, all the bars in the hotels, all the beach clubs, loads of taxis, load of good brunches PLUS the south end is a bit quieter to live in. 

Once you get over here drop us a line I the wife & I can help you help with any questions you might have, first and foremost where to get a good sundowner beer


----------



## Engineer

> Ok an important question is, will my hairdryer and hair straigteners work out there or should i invest in a suitcase full of hats??? or a razor??xx


Razor its a right cool hair cut! I stay in Bur Dubai and its great for banks, bars and supermarket


----------



## gemsy62

Your straighteners work fine here they just use uk style plugs. The problem is the humidity cancels out the action of the straighteners pretty much an hour after you leave the house!


----------



## Rania_A

I moved to dubai 8 month ago and i live in business bay - Executive towers! Just the best!!! The towers (around 18 towers) are veeeeerrrrryy nice and the yearly rent is about 80.000 dhs. The towers are connectet together and the ground level is like a shopping center where you can finde everything also a supermarket! It is really the best place and you never have any traffic jam!! And you are just 5 min far from the dubai mall with the car! And because business is in the center of dubai all places are very easy and fast to reach! when will you move to dubai? as what will you work in the fashion company? I am a fashion designer


----------



## Maniatis7

I agree... HSBC are the best banking option available coming from the UK


----------



## mukallawi

I found this Article is good for u girz to read before coming here hehe

The Top 20 Reasons Not to Move to Dubai (in no particular order!) By Tia O’Neill

G Luck


----------



## Felixtoo2

Perelli after all that posting you must be TYRED!


----------



## NotSure

mukallawi said:


> I found this Article is good for u girz to read before coming here hehe
> 
> The Top 20 Reasons Not to Move to Dubai (in no particular order!) By Tia O’Neill
> 
> G Luck


No. 3 I think 120 degree of temperature is too exaduarating but I think it reaches 50 degrees max.

No. 8 This made me laugh coz it's soo bloody true

No.9 It's so offensive 

No. 10 It's soo True, a lot of people have some staring issues

In summary, Not a lot of people realise this, but some people know and can bare with it.


----------



## Jinx

NotSure said:


> No. 3 I think 120 degree of temperature is too exaduarating but I think it reaches 50 degrees max.
> 
> No. 8 This made me laugh coz it's soo bloody true
> 
> No.9 It's so offensive
> 
> No. 10 It's soo True, a lot of people have some staring issues
> 
> In summary, Not a lot of people realise this, but some people know and can bare with it.


The author of the article is from the US, she mentions it in one of her points. When she says 120 she means Fahrenheit, and 50 centigrade is equivalent to 122 F.


----------



## INFAMOUS

LOL at that article... I should write my own "20 Reasons that chick shouldn't live in Dubai" 


#1. If you can't take the heat, get the f-out the kitchen!


----------



## MaidenScotland

Southak said:


> As INFORMED says get yourself a base in a furnished rented place and then check out a few areas. Personally I live in the marina (not jbr) and I love it. Five minutes from the beach and all the cafes and restaurants around the marina, all the bars in the hotels, all the beach clubs, loads of taxis, load of good brunches PLUS the south end is a bit quieter to live in.
> 
> Once you get over here drop us a line I the wife & I can help you help with any questions you might have, first and foremost where to get a good sundowner beer




Drop us a line on the forum and we will all try and answer you questions.


----------



## Lita_Rulez

INFAMOUS said:


> Just a word of advice... if you are going to be a "cyber player" you may want to have a more "badazz" masculine type handle instead of something that looks like 14 year old girl named "Lisa" who thinks she "Rulez" wrote.
> 
> Second, your Avatar is of one of the creepiest guys on a TV Series aside from Hannibal himself!!











It's all part of the plan




INFAMOUS said:


> On a positive note, you had all the right lines in your quotes though! and frankly you beat me to them... :clap2:


Yeah, well... Fat load a good it did me. I did not even get one lousy reply...















NotSure said:


> No.9 It's so offensive


Seriously ? 
:confused2:
What is offensive in there ?


----------



## katiepotato

I remember coming across that article before I moved here - the best description I have heard of the author was "a hysterical Jumeirah Jane." It is a fantastic example of why it is important to gather information before you get here (surely it's no surprise to anyone that the UAE is hot in summer??) but also to come with an open mind. If the biggest things you have to worry about are other people's gym clothes and a few stares then surely life can't be that bad!


----------



## wazza2222

Where to live? How much do you have to spend? The Marina is a nice place to visit but it's very noisy. If you like your sleep you would perhaps be better off in the Greens or JLT

is it best to rent a car or buy once your there?

Depends very much on the size of your paypacket and the cut of your gib laddy. You would be well advised to taxi about for a bit and check out the chaos that is Dubai road behaviour... you may well choose NOT to drive at all

is it best to open a bank account over here with HSBC or wait until you get over there?

*shudder* as an HSBC customer I can tell you this: RUN, DON'T WALK! they are total shed

can you get sky televishion or some sort of package so we can watch soaps

You can choose a package from either of the non-competitive govt monopoly tv providers, mine costs near on AED650 a month and is just as shed as the HSBC but with even more ads! My advice is to choose a good torrent site and let your fingers do the walking;-)

So, in short, the only way to learn the ropes is to grab 'em and start swinging... make sure your employment offer is comprehensive and covers travel home, travel allowance, housing allowance, and is at least 5 figures per month or you will be in for a sad sad time here, already it's too hot to go to the beach so your entertainment will be costly and indoors based and with a glass of wine gouging you 50-300 dirhams you could end up watching a lot of tv


----------



## wazza2222

katiepotato said:


> I remember coming across that article before I moved here - the best description I have heard of the author was "a hysterical Jumeirah Jane." It is a fantastic example of why it is important to gather information before you get here (surely it's no surprise to anyone that the UAE is hot in summer??) but also to come with an open mind. If the biggest things you have to worry about are other people's gym clothes and a few stares then surely life can't be that bad!


My wife says that the staring is the worst thing about Dubai! she has nearly gone 'NATO' a couple of times on the dirty little ******s!
She said it was like being a piece of meat on a hook riding the metro sometimes...


----------



## dubaidreams

wazza2222 said:


> My wife says that the staring is the worst thing about Dubai! she has nearly gone 'NATO' a couple of times on the dirty little ******s!
> She said it was like being a piece of meat on a hook riding the metro sometimes...


Or a bait at the end of a line waiting to be hooked
Apologies.......no offence meant


----------



## wazza2222

dubaidreams said:


> Or a bait at the end of a line waiting to be hooked
> Apologies.......no offence meant


No offence taken
Maybe she was just pissed off that no-one ever asked "how much" ha ha


----------



## lekiben12

*How is it going out there?*

Hi girls,

I was just wondering, how its going out there for you and how are you finding it?.

I’m moving out there too, to start with a fashion company and your lucky you have the two of you. I’m by myself (this sounds too sad) so i’m just wondering how you have found it?

Hopefully you get this response or not

x


----------



## fashionexpat

lekiben12 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I was just wondering, how its going out there for you and how are you finding it?.
> 
> I’m moving out there too, to start with a fashion company and your lucky you have the two of you. I’m by myself (this sounds too sad) so i’m just wondering how you have found it?
> 
> Hopefully you get this response or not
> 
> x


Hi,

We haven't landed yet but flying next week, when are you getting there? If u want some ppl to go out withnur more than welcome to come out with us  we where suppose to be flying this week but has been delayed until Monday next week 
, who are u going to work for and doing what? We are staying in a hotel for the first 3weeks then looking for an apartment after that, prob in the marina as we have heard its nice there an full of expats....

Let us know what ur plans are :

Thanks xx


----------



## oz75

if your looking to live in a shoe box - move to the marina - burj down town - what are you people on about...if your just coming to dubai - you want to save - not spend 50% or 75% of your salary on housing and then not having 2 dimes to rub together.

typical dubai attitude - they see the bright lights and like moths to a flame a drawn in...oinly to be burned!

************

i was born here...they are options close to marina - that are nice - cheap and for a year - make sense to stay there as you will save. once you have saved up - then think about a better place to live etc.

don't get caught up in all the glam and glitz.

as far as renting or buying - buy would be better as its cheaper - but laws now demand 20% downpayment on all vehicles - plus you need the bank account open for min 3 months in order to be eligible for a loan....so rent for 6 months.

again....do yourself a favour and get in touch when you get here.

take care and good luck


----------



## Southak

oz75 said:


> if your looking to live in a shoe box - move to the marina - burj down town - what are you people on about...if your just coming to dubai - you want to save - not spend 50% or 75% of your salary on housing and then not having 2 dimes to rub together.
> 
> typical dubai attitude - they see the bright lights and like moths to a flame a drawn in...oinly to be burned!
> 
> k


I live in the marina and don't live in a shoe box.


----------



## oz75

very happy for you...


----------



## Elphaba

fashionexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> We haven't landed yet but flying next week, when are you getting there? If u want some ppl to go out withnur more than welcome to come out with us  we where suppose to be flying this week but has been delayed until Monday next week
> , who are u going to work for and doing what? We are staying in a hotel for the first 3weeks then looking for an apartment after that, prob in the marina as we have heard its nice there an full of expats....
> 
> Let us know what ur plans are :
> 
> Thanks xx


You do realise that the whole of Dubai is full of expats? Emiratis are less than 15% of the population. 


And to everyone, please stop using 'textspeak'. Not only is it a forum rule to use proper English, it's also horrid. Thank you.


----------



## casswallow

oz75 said:


> if your looking to live in a shoe box - move to the marina - burj down town - what are you people on about...if your just coming to dubai - you want to save - not spend 50% or 75% of your salary on housing and then not having 2 dimes to rub together.
> 
> typical dubai attitude - they see the bright lights and like moths to a flame a drawn in...oinly to be burned!
> 
> ************
> 
> i was born here...they are options close to marina - that are nice - cheap and for a year - make sense to stay there as you will save. once you have saved up - then think about a better place to live etc.
> 
> don't get caught up in all the glam and glitz.
> 
> as far as renting or buying - buy would be better as its cheaper - but laws now demand 20% downpayment on all vehicles - plus you need the bank account open for min 3 months in order to be eligible for a loan....so rent for 6 months.
> 
> again....do yourself a favour and get in touch when you get here.
> 
> take care and good luck


Could you be more specific on your options please. We will be needing somewhere to live but don't want to pay the earth in our first year. I've got to bare in mind that I won't be working and will be on my own during the day while my partners at work. We are not into loud pubs and bright lights, we prefer the quieter side of life but that doesn't mean we are unsociable, far from it. Just want somewhere nice, clean and accessible.


----------



## oz75

send me a mail

chat there


----------



## Razi

casswallow said:


> Could you be more specific on your options please. We will be needing somewhere to live but don't want to pay the earth in our first year. I've got to bare in mind that I won't be working and will be on my own during the day while my partners at work. We are not into loud pubs and bright lights, we prefer the quieter side of life but that doesn't mean we are unsociable, far from it. Just want somewhere nice, clean and accessible.


Well it will mainly depend what you call paying an earth? and what priorities are there? I have experienced similar problems recently as I'm also new and ended up having an apartment which I used to think was the best but now regretting. So please make sure that you have carefully reviewed your options. 

You can PM me or maybe we can discuss the details over here. I would be happy t help you out.


----------



## Elphaba

casswallow said:


> Could you be more specific on your options please. We will be needing somewhere to live but don't want to pay the earth in our first year. I've got to bare in mind that I won't be working and will be on my own during the day while my partners at work. We are not into loud pubs and bright lights, we prefer the quieter side of life but that doesn't mean we are unsociable, far from it. Just want somewhere nice, clean and accessible.



Plenty of places fit that bill, but it all depends on your budget and whether you will have a car.


----------



## casswallow

Elphaba said:


> Plenty of places fit that bill, but it all depends on your budget and whether you will have a car.


We are looking to paying AED57,000 pa for the first year, save a bit for the following year and improve and so on. We will have a car eventually but I think my partner will be looking into that once he's there so will probably be taxis and metro for a short period. I wont be working so I'm a little worried if I'll be cut off.


----------



## Razi

casswallow said:


> We are looking to paying AED57,000 pa for the first year, save a bit for the following year and improve and so on. We will have a car eventually but I think my partner will be looking into that once he's there so will probably be taxis and metro for a short period. I wont be working so I'm a little worried if I'll be cut off.


In 57,000 you cannot get the best of Marina or Jumeira but you can get an average one bedroom apartment. If Metro is a prioroty for the first year then you have a problem as you wont find a property near a metro in Marina or JLT or TECOM or Springs or Greens for that matter within this budget and properties within your budget will be like hot cakes! I tried for quite a lot of days when I arrived here 3 months ago and was not able to find something like that (I had the same budget as you and was also looking for convenience) So I ended up being at BurDubai in an apartment of one bedroom + Hall with amenities like swimming pool, gym etc in the building, free chiller and paying a little bit lesser (AED 55k) than what my budget was. Though I wanted a good social life and having so many clubs and bars around seemed attractive at first but Bur Dubai is known for 'naughty' nightlife rather than a decent one (if you know what I'm talking about) so it is the only put-off for me.

But it will also depend on where your and/or your partner's workplace is. If you can manage a place near the workplace, ideally at a walking distance or within a short distance in cab, then you are good to go. But I would suggest you to be active in your search once here and take a decision quickly when you are done seeing an apartment (you may not find a property available after 30 minutes of your viewing as per what I experienced myself!). If you want to live in the centre of the city then I would say you should consider Bur Dubai (Al Mankhool) as it is a nice locality offering convenience and similar amenities like in marina or Jumeira. I know that a few apartments are vacant and a couple more will be vacant soon in my building so I would say you should atleast have a look at them and other buildings around once you are here as there is no harm in including as many areas in your consideration before you make a final decision.


----------



## oz75

casswallow said:


> We are looking to paying AED57,000 pa for the first year, save a bit for the following year and improve and so on. We will have a car eventually but I think my partner will be looking into that once he's there so will probably be taxis and metro for a short period. I wont be working so I'm a little worried if I'll be cut off.


a place in JLT which is opposite the marina will get you a one bedroom for that - but they are small - you can get a place in the marina - again - small 

for a smart choice - discovery gardens - or the old gardens - a 1 bedroom is 45,000 or less a year...stay there for a year and then next year when you are more settled and have things in place make a move somewhere else.

the metro is close by - malls are close by - the beach is close by.

thats a sensible choice for me.

again - send me a mail to talk more...xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Felixtoo2

Check out Dubizzle, 55k will get you up to a 2 bed 1300sq ft apt in JLT which in my view is worth the extra 10k a year to avoid DG.


----------



## casswallow

Will be working Emirates Atrium building on Sheikh Zayed Road around the Burj area?


----------



## oz75

hey casswallow

yeah know the artium building...have friends working there...

JLT will be good as mentioned above - 1300sqft for 55k is fine or look at the old gardens....not discovery gardens - lots of apts there.

good luck


----------



## nikkisizer

Felixtoo2 said:


> Check out Dubizzle, 55k will get you up to a 2 bed 1300sq ft apt in JLT which in my view is worth the extra 10k a year to avoid DG.


Yes I would agree, definitely avoid DG.


----------



## casswallow

Looked at JLT but couldn't see anything in that price range on the website


----------



## Ducati2010

Depend on many things, Marian is nice , but driving in and out in rush hours is not , if you are using metro marina is the best, Greens is great as it is close to marina, to metro and it has a nice community, JLT is nice as price and other side of marina where you just cross the road,

in one month sure you will find a place, and the best to see by your self as swimming pool and gym and parking , easy walk to metro is different from a building to another

if you come and search the first week and found a place the next , it might work out the best


----------



## dazzler78

*hi*

Hi Ladies,

Dubai Marina and JLT are two places where most western expats put up but 2BHK would be costly at around or over 100K AED rent per annum depending on exact location. 1 BHK could vary from 50K - 90K also.

Discovery Gardens is very close to Dubai Marina and JLT and 2BHK here could be ~70K.

Once you get your license converted to a dubai/ UAE license, you could rent or buy new/ 2nd hand. Renting is fun as you could try different cars, no worry about maintenance and use as per need. I suggest initially you should rent a car for 15-30days and then make up your mind. Dont worry about it as of now. Accomodation is more imp.

I believe if you are working for a company, the employer will get the bank account opened so dont do anything. Once you get an acco and address proof, you could open any other bank account if you want.

There are 2 telecom providers here - DU and Etisalat and they provide tv, internet, landline, mobile packages. You could refer to their websites for channels and packages. Dont worry about this either as of now.

If you have more queries, bounce off here or write xxxxxxxxxxxxx
welcome to dubai..
rishab



fashionexpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Me an my friend have both been offered a job out in dubai and will be moving in the next 6 weeks or so, can anyone recommend where would be best for us to live, we have heard that the marina is a good place but we wanted to ask if anyone else had any other thoughts, we would like a nice place 2 bed but not massivly expensive or flash.
> 
> also a few other things....
> 
> is it best to rent a car or buy once your there?
> is it best to open a bank account over here with HSBC or wait until you get over there?
> can you get sky televishion or some sort of package so we can watch soaps
> 
> i have loads of other questions but if i carry on ill have enough to fill a book.....
> 
> PLease help xx


----------

